# M-Edge Bookopolis New Yorker



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

I am one of the ones disappointed that M-Edge stopped using the hinge system for mounting. I'm pretty sure I said in here that I would never buy a cover with straps and expressed my disappointment rather vehemently! With that said, I was also one whose K3 started rebooting and losing its place with my non-lighted Amazon cover. Removing the cover resolved the issues, so I had to get another cover.

Wellllll....... I got the Bookopolis New Yorker. I got it through Amazon because I was buying a bunch of Christmas presents through there. I was planning to very carefully remove the straps and then use velcro to keep my K3 in place.

I got Bookopolis today and....... it's not as horrible as I thought it would be. *eats some crow* It's actually not horrible at all. While I do prefer the least obtrusive mounting system possible, I won't remove the straps. They don't come close to covering any of the buttons on the bottom, I'm wondering if the design was tweaked a bit? My K3 feels very secure in it. And when it's closed, I absolutely love the New Yorker design.

The brown interior and straps against the graphite kindle does not bother me like I thought it would. I had a face/palm moment when I remembered that one of my favorite purses is black with brown leather details. See?









So M-Edge, I'm a happy camper again. My kindle is protected, I finally have a New Yorker. I hope that there will be other New Yorker cases in the future!!!


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

LOL!  You posted a pic of the purse instead of showing us how great the graphite looks in your new cover?  You must really love that purse.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Heh heh, I *do* love that purse! I would have posted a pic of my kindle in its new cover but my camera's batteries were dead, so they are charging up now and I'll take one tomorrow.

One modification I did just finish on the cover - there was a white tag in the center of the seam along the middle back of the cover. The kindle covered most of it, but I could still see it and it was really distracting! So I used a seam ripper (on the tag, not on the seam) and a really pointed pair of tweezers to get rid of that thing. SO much better now!!!

You can see it in this picture from the M-Edge site, it's to the left of the Kindle right on that seam.









With a white kindle I probably wouldn't have been bothered by it, but against the graphite kindle and brown suedey stuff, yuck!!!! Distracting!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Love that cover! Oh is that a Tano?


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Vet said:


> Love that cover! Oh is that a Tano?


Yes indeedy! I hoped someone would recognize it! The wonderful French Nanny. I only have 5 of them!!!!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Good Morning Lisa!

I am so glad that you decided to give our New Yorker Jacket for the K3 a try and am absolutely thrilled that you like it!  We are working on being able to offer additional New Yorker cover styles as well as working on incorporating our new molded mounting system into more of our jacket styles.  Thank you, again, for giving the four-corner mounting a try!  Let us know if you have any questions or concerns!

Take Care,
Jackie
Team M-Edge


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I agree about that tag-- I'd have removed it too.  Why didn't they just put the tag (if necessary) behind where the Kindle sits??

I am thinking that one of the New Yorkers will be a Christmas gift to myself...


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Good Morning Lisa!
> 
> I am so glad that you decided to give our New Yorker Jacket for the K3 a try and am absolutely thrilled that you like it! We are working on being able to offer additional New Yorker cover styles as well as working on incorporating our new molded mounting system into more of our jacket styles. Thank you, again, for giving the four-corner mounting a try! Let us know if you have any questions or concerns!
> 
> ...


Oh lordy, my credit card just screamed a little!!!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I went looking for an m-edge cover for K2 and they only had two versions available and neither was the one I wanted.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Lisa M. said:


> Yes indeedy! I hoped someone would recognize it! The wonderful French Nanny. I only have 5 of them!!!!


Five french nanny's? Where do you buy them? I now am the proud owner of two Tanos and yesterday I bought a beautiful Barbara Makowski. I have wayyyyyy too many new purses. But like that nanny a lot. I like that it has a little longer strap than the boogie bucket or boogie nights (not sure what it's called, but it's beautiful in metallic bronze). I find my strap just a tad short. I wonder how they compare size wise? I looked at the nanny on musthavebag or whatever that site is when it was on sale. I am in love with Tana. I have a blue one too, a different style. I have CRS.


----------

